# circuito para controlar motor paso a paso



## cesar augusto ibarra (Abr 23, 2012)

Hola:

yo estudio ingenieria mecanica y necesito hacer un proyecto para parciales finales...

para el proyecto que tengo pensado hacer, necesito diseñar un circuito que controle un motor paso a paso unipolar el cual al oprimir un pulsador de unas vueltas determinadas en este caso 2 0 3 vueltas... no tengo mucha experiencia en la electronica, soy mecanico pero necesito que me ayuden... de antemano muchas gracias

Saludos espero su respuesta


----------



## andreshell (Abr 28, 2012)

hola cesar 
bueno aqui te dejo un tuto de motores paso a paso unipolare y bipolares 
es bastante util para q entiendas como funciona un motor de este tipo es bastante sencillo lo unico q debes hacer es enviar una secuencia de pulsos puede ser pormedio de temporizadores o realizar un codigo para un microcontrolador te aconsejo la ultima ya q hay puede controlar la cantidad de paso y todo lo q necesites 
ademas es muy facil de realizar este codigo ya sea q programes en asm o en c recuerda no enviar las secuencias sin hacer retardos puesto que los mciros trabajan a velocidades muy altas y si no haces retardos entre envio de paso a otro paso el motor no terminara de energizar una bobina cuando ya esta energizando la otra te aconsejo retardos de por hay 14ms para el arranque despues puedes aumentarlo cuando el motor ya este activo para aumentar su velocidad.
espero que esto te halla sido de utilidad.

http://www.todorobot.com.ar/informacion/tutorial stepper/stepper-tutorial.htm


----------



## Joytike (Abr 28, 2012)

Tienes que usar un transistor tip31c (es un  transistor de potencia) para la etapa de potencia con este

http://www-ece.rice.edu/~jdw/figs/tip31.jpg

Tienes que mandar la señal a la base esta es mandada ya sea por puerto paralelo o un pic, puedes decirnos que tipo de comunicasion vas a ocupar

Tendrias que ocupar el circuito de la imagen tantas terminales tenga el motor.

Nota: no te olvides de usar un disipador de calor para el transistor.


----------



## cesar augusto ibarra (Abr 30, 2012)

muchas gracias!!! me fue de mucha ayuda.....

otra preguntica... en este montaje que tengo e la protoboard como hago para cambiar el led por un rele sin que me quede directo...

es un temporizador el cual tiene el integrado 555 y lo tengo en modo monoestable... entonces lo que necesito es poner un rele pero cuano lo pongo no se me apaga sino que solo se queda encendido y no temporiza...



el tiempo de retardo lo configuro con un potenciometro que le puese en ves de la resistencia que tiene en el pata 7 del integrado...
pero cuando cambio el led que sale de la pata 3 del integrado por el rele... me queda directo y no me funciona bien... que tengo que poner de mas para que me funcione bien el rele... es un rele de 5 voltios 

de antemano muchas gracias....!!


----------



## Rigeliano (Abr 30, 2012)

El 555 no puede alimentar un relay directamente, ponle un transistor a la parta 3 del 555 y con eso activas el relay, aqui hay de esos circuitos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/temporizador-555-active-rele-12v-8188/


----------

